# How many walks a day for an 11 week old pup



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

We walk megan tonight for the first time for 20 mins this is ok yes? But my question is how many times a day to walk her at minute ? Thanks for the support everyone I love this forum


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Too be honest we would walk Kian for a few minutes a couple of times a day. It was mostly playing on the lawn that interested him at that age. We once walked a little too far and ended up having to carry him home cause he was tired.


----------



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

one minute per week of age until the pup is 4 months old (so at 11 weeks old each walk should be 11 minutes) 2/3 times per day. If playing with other dogs max 20 minutes with a good rest to follow.


----------

